# Our Daisy is gone



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear.

You said she was playing the "yard" & got hit. So, the neighbor drove into the yard & hit her??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh god. I'm so sorry for Daisy, that's a terrible accident. Idiot drivers need to slow down and look. What a useless loss of a loved dog, I'm so sorry.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what a loss, I feel so very badly for you guys


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry! That's really sad


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. she was much too young and had so many more years to be with you and your family. How tragic. Again, sorry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have that problem on my street, one driver. 

I'm sorry, this is very sad


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Condolences*

I am so sorry for your loss. It was a senseless accident.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

K9 Passion said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> You said she was playing the "yard" & got hit. So, the neighbor drove into the yard & hit her??


yes. the lane curves around a sunny bend in their yard. the neighbors always cut the bend short & have made a muddy mess of it. We could always find Daisy there right before dark with a chew bone. his dad he was outside & heard it. she never moved from her spot.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Daisy, due to the driving of an idiot. Hopefully that person will feel remorse and pain for hitting Daisy. May yall's memories and love help everyone thru the pain. Run free sweet Daisy, you are missed and loved. Give all of our pups a big kiss from us.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am very sorry... this is terrible. {{{ HUGS }}} to your family. Your husband must be beside himself. So very sad.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this senseless accident and your terrible loss.

Daisy was a beautiful girl.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How terrible! I am so sorry. She sure was an adorable girl!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your tragic loss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry! That's really sad


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh how sad....I am so very sorry.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a horrible, and totally preventable, thing to happen. I'm so sorry. Run free and chew your bones in peace, sweet Daisy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the tragic loss of your Sweet Daisy.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So she was in the yard and this person ran her over? I would be very upset since was on the property when she was hit...and the person wasn't even on the road...if someone did that to moxie I would press charges


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, that is truly terrible. On her own yard. 

Perhaps your dad could get some of those huge landscape rocks, the ones almost as big as a VW Beetle and put them there on the edge of his yard, at least they couldn't drive in the yard anymore. 

This is so awful, I am really so very sorry.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh how terrible!! I'm so sorry....... so very sad, poor girl. rest well sweet daisy 

did the neighbors even stop? or do they not know yet? or do they just not care? just awful!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. She looked like such a sweet girl and so young.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh what a tragic way to lose your loved one. My heart is with you and with your sweet Daisy.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Awww, such a sad situation 

I would press charges as well... grrr!

Sorry for your loss


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i m so sorry for the loss of this little girl. how needless, how stupid for this to have hppened.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi..... I'm so sorry for your loss. I hate to hear when an accident happens.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

oh no!!! My heart breaks for you guys tonight - Im so so so sorry.....I will be thinking of Daisy tonight - 

((hugs))


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

How sad to lose a pet this way, so uneccessary. May she run free at the bridge.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your lovely girl Daisy


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

What a tragedy. Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm sorry to read your sad news
Rest In Peace Daisy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry...she looked like a sweet puppy. I bet a nice landscape boulder right on the 'sunny bend' would make your neighbor slow down and think twice. It could be a marker for your sweet pup too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Daisy 

Run free and sleep softly


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Abby, I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a tragic accident, I've lost cats to cars before, but never a dog. I'm so sorry for your family.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

A landscape boulder would be nice but, some spikes to flatten those tires would be nicer. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Daisy, and send my condolences to you and your family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

my heart goes out to you so sorry for your pain and loss


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Rest in peace sweet Daisy.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss in what was a senseless, unexcuseable accident. (((((((((Hugs)))))))))) to you and you'll be in our prayers & thoughts. Run free, sweet Daisy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you. What a shame.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, wish people would learn to drive slow down roads where there are kids and dogs living! We have a terrible street too, even the bus drivers speed down the block, and it's on the same block as the school !! 

Run free Daisy, God Bless you and your family.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Daisy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Steve! I can see why it would be too hard to crop, our white shirts & odd angle...it is beautiful. your photos mean so much.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> thanks Steve! I can see why it would be too hard to crop, our white shirts & odd angle...it is beautiful. your photos mean so much.


More just didn't have the "feeling" without all of you there. You're Welcome~it's always an honor.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful picture


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ORgolden (Jan 12, 2009)

What a horrible thing to happen. I hope the driver will learn his lesson. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------

